# Synchro calendrier google PARTAGE et ipad



## Jerome_C (12 Septembre 2011)

J'avais expérimenté le problème sur l'iphone 4 de ma femme : son calendrier google se synchronisait bien sur l'iphone mais impossible de voir et utiliser les divers agendas partagés auxquels elle a accès online dans son compte google.

J'avais trouvé la solution en googlant : configurer le compte gmail sur l'iphone non pas comme un compte gmail mais comme un compte exchange en passant par le serveur m.google.com, si j'ai bien compris google a bidouillé ses serveurs pour "faire croire" que c'était de l'exchange et faire bénéficier les iOS users de certains fonctionnalités ==> ça marchait du tonnerre, accès complet en lecture / mise à jour des calendrier partagés depuis le calendrier sur l'iphone, ça part tout seul sur le net, je peux voir les évènements via mon compte à moi sur mon androphone ou mon accès gmail au bureau (j'ai accès aux mêmes agendas partagés), trop cool. 

Dans l'ipad rapporté cet été du canada (le même prix en $ CAN, c'est mieux qu'en  EUR  ), j'ai direct configuré son compte en exchange, et là surprise, on ne voit pas les calendriers partagés, que le calendrier principal... 

Pourquoi ? l'iOS de l'ipad n'est pas le même que celui de l'iphone 4 ? C'est quoi ce binz ??? :mouais:


----------



## Jerome_C (13 Octobre 2011)

J'ai résolu tout seul mon problème à l'aide de cet article, un peu ancien donc les agents utilisateurs ont changé depuis mais en prenant celui de l'ipad ça marche très bien.

J'ai juste mis un petit moment à comprendre que lors de l'accès à http://m.google.com/sync il y a un lien pour se connecter qui ne ressemble pas trop à un lien justement, mais après c'était nickel.


----------

